# belkin wireless usb no connection



## kakotan (Mar 24, 2012)

"BELKIN N150 ENHANCED WIRELESS-N USB ADAPTER will it work with
Linksys WRT54G Wireless Router ?" not for me so far

Glad I found this cause its not working for me for some reason , It sees my router , i can add my password. but it keeps saying (well flashing the following)

Wireless Network Connection
Acquiring Network Address, Firewalled
Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor

then it flashes to 

Wireless Network Connection
Not Conected, Firewalled
Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor

then back to the 1st thing i typed

Its like the system with Xp that i am trying to use this on will not keep a
connection but it shows on windows its a full green bars of connection

I ran the software disk and plugged in the adapter when it said to

I need some help guys i got the adapter so i could hook up this 2nd desktop in my room for my nephew to use on the bed. 

Let me know if there is anything else you need to know


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: BELKIN N150 and Linksys WRT54G*

Kaktan:

Hi and Welcome to TSF! -- For future posts please make a new thread and do not post in others.

Have you downloaded the correct drivers/software for your adapter?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to your own thread


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi that adapter should work with the Linksys but will only connect at G speeds up to 54Mbps it will not operate at up to 150Mbps N speeds you need to be aware of that.

As a test try disabling the windows firewall on the belkin wireless adapter connection gide below:
Windows XP - Enable or Disable Internet Connection Firewall

Try and connect again.


----------

